# Surfex HD or G101?...



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

.. help me make up my mind please!

as i understand it, G101 is an APC that is also good at degreasing, and Surfex HD is a degreaser which is also a good all rounder.

but which is better? there's only one way to find out...










:lol: joke aside, i'm stuck here and want to make my mind up sharpish so i can get some delivered before the week is out... :thumb:


----------



## davidghoni (Jun 9, 2011)

They are both very good

G101 wins it on price and versatility as it can do virtually every thing surfex can

G101 5ltr £10 from AS rep - cant go wrong


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd say Surfex is better for exterior cleaning and degreasing engines etc. And G101 is best for interiors. I have a 5L bottle of each.

If i could only have 1 i'd probably go for the G101, as i'm not keen o using surfex on fabric and carpets etc.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

G101 for me. I think it has that extra bite for me.

Wheels, exhausts, interiors, seats, engine bay. It's a great product. I was very impressed with surfex but just didn't give me what g101 did.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

dont waste your cash on SURFEX


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm very happy with Surfex for the exterior.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> dont waste your cash on SURFEX


And you say this because?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I use Surfex almost everywhere i have a tough cleaning job. 

It works at numerous concentrations and i have to date cleaned;

Door shuts of all grease,
Engine bay,
uPVC windows and doors (this was hanging believe me). Protected afterwards with Autobalm,
The oven,
The Hob,
Splashbacks,
Nicotine stained radiators.

For really heavily soiled stuff. Surfex is awesome.

G101 may be slightly gentler on your interior fabrics and the like so it really depends on what jobs you want to do.

I would not be without Surfex in my HOUSEHOLD let alone my detailing kit. But, I only use it where it is needed.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I wouldn't personally say Surfex was a waste of money. Its a really good cleaner / degreaser.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I only got my surfex yesterday...if I'd realised it was rubbish I wouldn't have ordered it. 

Actually, only had a very brief try with it so I can't say for sure, but it seems good so far...


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I love surfex, works very well. Gruffs, think I will have to try it around the house. I wonder if it will bring the bath up a treat after cleaning dirty car parts so the missus doesn't realise!! :lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> I love surfex, works very well. Gruffs, think I will have to try it around the house. I wonder if it will bring the bath up a treat after cleaning dirty car parts so the missus doesn't realise!! :lol:


It will mate. And it's biodegradeable.

Just to add, I have never used G101 as a degreaser so it may well be as good.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

G101 is a good all round product imo


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Having used and also selling both products I can say that Surfex has excellent cleaning power with the added bonus of being very safe to use, also goes a long way in terms of dilution.

G101 in my opinion is more aggressive in its cleaning, they both have their plus points but as a degreaser I would say that Surfex does have the edge. 

Alex


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Having used both for years I can say they are both very, very good cleaners and both have a permanant place in my kit.

If you only wanted one or the other then I would sway towards G101. It has fantastic all round performance on a massive range of surfaces with the added benifit of it smelling better than surfex.

Oh and price


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been using surfex for a while now and its a fantastic product but mine doesnt smell of anything so it makes me wonder what G101 smells like lol
maybe I had a cold when I was using it haha
It certainly is not a waste of money


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Happy user with both here too... although I MUCH prefer Surfex, mainly because it's a better ddegreaser, can be more effective at weaker dilutions compared to 101 at the same (so is the price really better long-term?) also find Surfex more pleasant to work with.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Exteriors - for me surfex, i use it on engines, under wheel arches, door shuts etc. The wife even pinches it for round the house.
Interiors - I use Flash Proffesional as i get it cheap locally (4.99 for 5ltr) and it has higher dilution rates than the supermarket bought stuff.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Hoppo32 said:


> Exteriors - for me surfex, i use it on engines, under wheel arches, door shuts etc. The wife even pinches it for round the house.
> Interiors - I use Flash Proffesional as i get it cheap locally (4.99 for 5ltr) and it has higher dilution rates than the supermarket bought stuff.


The flash is good but not as good as g101


----------

